# Newsletter, versenden



## merti (4. Mai 2004)

Hallo, hab ein Problem, und zwar ich erstellen einen Newsletter in Html und dann füge ich  den Source-Code ins Outlook - Express, bis dahin funktioniert tadellos, aber dann beim Versenden an Personen, werden die Bilder nicht angezeigt,

kann mir da jemand Helfen, Bitte.

Bedanke mich im Vorraus,

Merti


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (4. Mai 2004)

Hi merti,

Zu dem Versenden von HTML formatierten Newslettern möchte ich mich hier nicht auslassen 

Die Bilder müssen für alle Empfänger deines Newsletters im Internet zur Verfügung stehen. Du kannst also keinen HTML Code der auf lokale Dateien zeigt verschicken und erwarten, dass es funktioniert. 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Mai 2004)

Jein, das ganze ist möglich. Und zwar kannst du Bilder an die eMail anhängen und innerhalb des HTML-Codes per $cid (oder so ähnlich) auf die im Anhang befindlichen Bilder verweisen. Genaueres kann ich dir dazu mangels Erfahrung auch nicht sagen.


----------



## merti (5. Mai 2004)

*Hab noch probleme*

Hallo, Hab immer noch problem mit dem Newsletter. Hab die Bilder auch Online gestellt aber funktioniert nicht.
Und die Bilder im Anhang verweisen, hab absolute keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert. Wenn ich denn Newsletter versende, bekommt der Empfänger diese Meldung:


*** eSafe detected a hostile content in this email and removed it. ***
\HTML Active Content:  Objects Removed: 3-Invalid IMG Tag  

Wäre toll wenn ihr mir, irgendwie helfen könnt.

lg,

Merti


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2004)

*Re: Hab noch probleme*



> _Original geschrieben von merti _
> *Und die Bilder im Anhang verweisen, hab absolute keine Ahnung, wie das funktioniert.
> *


----------



## Tim C. (5. Mai 2004)

*Re: Hab noch probleme*



> _Original geschrieben von merti _
> **** eSafe detected a hostile content in this email and removed it. ***
> \HTML Active Content:  Objects Removed: 3-Invalid IMG Tag *


eSafe ist ein serverseitiger Mailschutz (Mailschutz neben Webseitenfilter usw.). Sorgt bei uns hier im Klinikum auch dafür, dass alle Mails gecheckt werden. Sprich, entweder du oder der Empfänger hängen an so einem Schutz und je nachdem wie restriktiv der eSafe eingestellt ist kommt halt wenig bis gar nichts durch.


----------



## won_gak (5. Mai 2004)

So ist das eben mit angehängten Dateien, obwohl JPEGS eigentlich meistens durchgehen sollten.


```
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary="MIME_BOUNDRY"
--MIME_BOUNDRY
Content-Type: text/html;

&lt;IMG src="cid:besispiel" border="0"&gt;

--MIME_BOUNDRY
Content-Type: image/gif; name="beispiel.jpg"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
Content-ID: <beispiel>

sKDBgwgTKlzIsKHDhxAjSpz... (Base64 encoded Grafik)

--MIME_BOUNDRY--
```

Und so sollte es funktionieren.

Ansonsten: RFC 1521


----------

